# New guy looking for some tips



## BonJoey (Aug 27, 2020)

Hey guys:

Happy to be here. My name is Joe. Been smoking and grilling for a couple decades now, and I need advice for  a new venture I'd like to conquer. Just bought myself an upright smoker, chiefly to smoke chorizo from an old family recipe I have. It's a 38-inch square chamber, propane fueled with a drawer for chips & has hooks up top for hanging 9-12 sausages. The problem is, the recipe I have is for around 100 individual chorizos, & the method my family has used necessitated that they be cold smoked for about a week. Does anyone know what my targets should be, temperature and smoking time-wise for a project of  a much, much smaller scale? I have my breakdowns for the ingredients I'll need. Also, can I expect anything decent if I just smoke 'em at 225-250° for a few hours?


----------



## kruizer (Aug 27, 2020)

Welcome to SMF from Minnesota.


----------



## Brokenhandle (Aug 27, 2020)

Welcome from Iowa! Sounds like you need an amnps tray to use for cold smoking with pellets or dust. Depending on your ambient temps depends on temps you can achieve while cold smoking , would definitely help get more smoke on them. 

Ryan


----------



## pops6927 (Aug 27, 2020)

Welcome from Fort Worth, Tx!
This may help in portioning  the measurements!




__





						Pre-Proportioning Mix Ingredients
					

The easiest and very well-created ingredient combinations for different sausages are premade mixes.  I purchase mine from Butcher Packer (http://www.butcher-packer.com/).  Saves me from having lots of bulk ingredients on hand which can go stale...




					www.smokingmeatforums.com


----------

